# What is the best month for surf fishing in Destin from May to September?



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

From May to September, which is the best of these months for surf fishing. My target is sharks, but I need plenty of ladyfish and others to use as bait.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

anybody?


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, I can speak for this one. Even April they are out there. I see them many, many times when wadeing out to cast. And over the years it seems like I'm getting older or the ones I see are getting bigger! Maybe I need to get my eyes checked again, but I've had 4 and 5 nice 5' ones between me and the beach. I hit the surf before the sun comes up and as soon as I can see into the water, I go in. They sure seem to be curious and plentiful later into the late spring and summer though. I think its because thats when you have to pray we don't catch thoseLadyfish you are talking about and plus there is a lot more bait around. It gets scary after a few trips to cast, then I just cast from the beach. Have caught them in the spring too so don't sell them short, they're there! JMO


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Shizik;



As I got older and a small shark grabbed me by the leg, I figured that it was time to start fishing with the long rod from dry sand.



I, too, fish the first light and if I can catch a good tide, it'd mo bettah!



I'm waiting for the pompano to start showing up. C2


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

When do the pomps show up again???


----------

